# It's better if I go home



## Pitt

Merhaba!

I'd like to know if this translation is correct:

It's better* if* *I *go home =
Eve git*sem* daha iyi olur.

As far as I know *sem* means *if I*.

Selamlar


----------



## vatrahos

It looks good to me. You should wait for native speakers, though.

You can also say *en iyisi eve gidelim* -- which means _It's best if we go home_. (Gidelim is the subjunctive, so it literally means _"best, let us go home_").



Check out this post:  
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1398243


----------



## macrotis

*Eve gitsem daha iyi olur* (or *olacak*) is OK, so is *en iyisi eve gideyim*.


----------



## vatrahos

whoops, yes, sorry for my mistake. _Gidelim_ is the plural form (we).


----------



## Volcano

Pitt said:


> Merhaba!
> 
> I'd like to know if this translation is correct:
> 
> It's better* if* *I *go home =
> Eve git*sem* daha iyi olur.
> 
> As far as I know *sem* means *if I*.
> 
> Selamlar



*I would say eve gitsem iyi olur.*


----------



## Tdk

Pitt said:


> Merhaba!
> 
> I'd like to know if this translation is correct:
> 
> It's better* if* *I *go home =
> Eve git*sem* daha iyi olur.
> 
> As far as I know *sem* means *if I*.
> 
> Selamlar



It's better = Daha iyi
go home = Eve git
if =-se (in this sentence )
i = m (marking the subject as first person )

Your translation is correct.


----------



## KyLé90

It's better* if* *I *go home -> Eve gitsem daha iyi olur. (Ben -> Subject I.)

____________


It's better if -> Daha iyisi ...

It's best if -> En iyisi ...


----------

